# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

Working on a friend's computer (Dell Dimension 4400) with a GVC-Realtek 8139 network card that refuses to work. I just upgraded to Windows 7.

I've installed the Win XP driver from Dell and the Win7 driver from Realtek but neither one lets me connect to the network. When I run the troubleshooter it says "restart the router" then "local area connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

Are there any device errors in Device Manager?


----------



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

There are no errors for that device in the device manager.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

In my experience if you know if it is good card but it doesn't want to work you may need to set the MAC address manually. Why the manufacturers allow this to happen is beyond me but in the device manager right click the network card, click properties, Advanced, select Network Address and set the value to something like 12abde005689.
Letters need to be a thru h and numbers 0 thru 9 then click ok and try again.


----------



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try next chance I get. I've also procured a second Network card as a backup solution.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

Realtek does list a '7' driver here -> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*



CCT said:


> Realtek does list a '7' driver here -> [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false[/URL]


Yes, I know. That is the driver I've tried many times, but it won't connect to the network. I'm going to try the MAC address trick next chance I get.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

So - start from scratch.

Reset the router (make sure you have all your router basic data saved or copied and actually reset it).


Do the same for your onboard LAN.

Then start again.


----------



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

I tried the MAC Address trick with no luck. I've also tried putting in a Linksys LINE100tx but all the drivers return a Code 10 error... 

Now that I have the first card out I see that the only name/model printed on it is RU E154705 PRO200WL. I'm going to try reinstalling that card and trying that driver, but my hopes are slim....


----------



## nivekv (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

Ok, that actually just worked!!!! If I had taken the card out of the computer I would have noticed earlier that although Dell calls the Dimension 4400 Network Card a GVC-Realtek 8319 it's actually a RU PRO200WL. The XP driver for the RU PRO200WL downloadable from CNET ( [url]http://www.cnet.com.tw/download/pro200wl.htm[/URL]) works just fine. Thanks for the suggestion guys!

PS: The reason this post looks like spam is because I want this to show up on google next time someone has this issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4400 Network Driver Issue*

Sounds like someone had replafced the original card with another one . .


----------

